# Erotic works



## D Minor (Dec 8, 2007)

Here are my favourite :

Beethoven : Sonata for Piano and Violincello No. 3 in A major
Chopin - Valse n°2
Mozart : Church Sonata No.3 in D, 


And what about yours?


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Yes, my erotic works. Thank you.  

Just curious...what's your definition of an "erotic work" of classical music which explicitly does not have anything to do with eroticism?


----------



## D Minor (Dec 8, 2007)

All right, I should have said : my favourite erotic opus !


----------



## Mark Harwood (Mar 5, 2007)

Debussy's "Prelude To a Faun's Afternoon" springs to mind; so does Ravel's "Bolero".
On the other hand, I enjoyed both pieces for years before I read that they had erotic connotations. Must have led a sheltered life.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Fun topic...
*Ravel*'s _Bolero_... check
*Satie*'s _Gymnopédies_ in DEBUSSY orchestration... check
*Wagner*'s _Prelude & Liebestod _from Tristan & Isolde... check

To this add-
Movement 2 of *Rimsky-Korsakov*'s _Scheherazade_
Venus from *Holst*'s _The Planets_.


----------



## bartleby (Feb 16, 2008)

Why, the Kreutzer Sonata, of course. _See,_ Tolstoy.


----------



## Kurkikohtaus (Oct 22, 2006)

While I like the topic...



D Minor said:


> All right, I should have said : my favourite erotic opus!


What's the difference?

Also:



D Minor said:


> Mozart : Church Sonata No.3 in D


Seriously?


----------



## Artemis (Dec 8, 2007)

Beethoven's "ErioTica" Symphony. Oh yes, the mere mention of it.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

I think you mean the _Symphonie EroTica_ - that's a no brainer!


----------



## Mark Harwood (Mar 5, 2007)

Nothing by Humperdinck?


----------



## Gustav (Aug 29, 2005)

man, the "Erotica" symphony of Beethoven is intense! It's for MATURE audiences only!


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Classical music, period, is for mature audiences.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

Classical music creates mature audiences


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

The only *erotic *piece of music that I know is "*Jumping* with symphony Syd"


----------



## shsherm (Jan 24, 2008)

I would also include "Salome" by Richard Strauss, "The Poem of Ecstacy" by Scriabin, and perhaps " The Rite Of Spring". There we go again with value judgements that are really subjective.


----------



## Oneiros (Aug 28, 2006)

lol. 'Erotic opus' really has a special ring to it...

I would have to quote a certain Aria from J.S. Bach's Coffee Cantata. The way she articulates the word 'Coffee' makes the 'f' sound a little like an 'm', and the 'cof' part might well be read backwards.

So we end up with...


----------



## David C Coleman (Nov 23, 2007)

D Minor said:


> Here are my favourite :
> 
> Beethoven : Sonata for Piano and Violincello No. 3 in A major
> Chopin - Valse n°2
> ...


How about a piece with a big brassy climax included! (Bruckner, Mahler, Tchaikovsky for ex.)...need I say more??..


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

Eddie Van Halen did the soundtrack for a porno called Sacred Sin I guess thats erotic enough


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

Salieri=Innocent said:


> Eddie Van Halen did the soundtrack for a porno called Sacred Sin I guess thats erotic enough


Hmmmm, Ha, You sure know your stuff,watch a lot of pornos do you??


----------



## D.SCH. (Mar 10, 2008)

Well, definitely Le sacre du printemps.
Jeux by Claude Debussy.
Mephisto Waltz No.1 by Liszt.

Then for something different, try some Britten's Billy Budd, Elgar's E.D.U. variation and Tippett's SQ No.1, second movement.


----------



## confuoco (Feb 8, 2008)

For me Manuel de Falla: *Nights in the Gardens of Spain*. I can agree also with Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune and Gymnopedies.

By the way, probably you don't know _*Sonata erotica*_ for female solo by Erwin Schulhoff? Once I saw it on TV...ehm...it is enough to say that it imitates orgasm? Surely, a really virtuoso piece for singer


----------



## Lisztfreak (Jan 4, 2007)

There's really a sadly small number of instrumental pieces that are truly erotic, in that that there is an erotic story (or at least, an 'intimate love story') behind. A pity. 

I can't remember any (among the instrumental works, purely) except Jeux, Liszt's Mephisto Waltz No.1 that D.SCH. already mentioned, and yes, the slow mvt of that Tippett's Quartet - the gay movement  . Hmmm... I'm thinking. We may take Le Sacre, then Romeo & Juliet by Tchaikovsky... out of ideas for now.


----------



## kiwipolish (May 2, 2008)

Anything with sax is erotic.


----------



## confuoco (Feb 8, 2008)

kiwipolish said:


> Anything with sax is erotic.


Pictures at an Exhibition in Ravel's orchestration?


----------



## symphonic-poet (Apr 24, 2008)

There is a choral composition called "Sometimes I Feel Alive" by Julien Wachner (professor at McGill University in Montreal, Canada) that is completely about sex, and its slow maturation into love as one ages. I sang it with his conducting this past year (NYC 2008), and the humour in the composition is quite brilliant.

Beyond that, I don't know much in the vain of erotic peices. The Eroica Symphony from Beethoven comes to mind, and maybe some of Schubert's Lieder, but aside from that, not much...


----------



## shsherm (Jan 24, 2008)

Last year I attended the Los Angeles Opera for a performance of "Tannhauser". The opening scene was an orgy with nude performers doing simulated erotic acts. That was the most erotic musical performance I ever saw.


----------



## Frasier (Mar 10, 2007)

Surprising no one has mentioned the Cours d'Amour section of Orff's Carmina Burana.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Frasier said:


> Surprising no one has mentioned the Cours d'Amour section of Orff's Carmina Burana.


Nice return, *Frasier*... like a comet back into orbit.

And post 300, too.

I kind of thought that section 3 works from _Carmina Burana_ were more ribald than erotic (Circa mea Pectora, Veni, Veni Venias)... but you're right- *In Trutina* and *Dulcissime* _are_ erotic.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Speaking of Richard Strauss, Electra was a favourite with an old flame and myself but nowadays at my age, the Minute waltz would about cover it...


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

Frasier said:


> Surprising no one has mentioned the Cours d'Amour section of Orff's Carmina Burana.


Because most of it sounds like angry mating gorillas! Doesn't turn me on at all!

I'll tell you what is a sexy piece, Szymanowsky's Violin Concerto. Delish!


----------



## Kezza (May 13, 2008)

Solo Violin or Violin Concerto.
Anything that is like slow and sensual.
Violin is just a sexy sexy instrument.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

Have you ever seen a video of Jacqueline du Pre playing??? now that was erotic to the point of being too intimate.


----------



## jedmat (Jun 19, 2008)

Romeo et Juliette [Berlioz] has a section named "Scene d'amour". It does not require much imagination to
figure out what the two of them are up to.


----------



## confuoco (Feb 8, 2008)

jedmat said:


> Romeo et Juliette [Berlioz] has a section named "Scene d'amour". It does not require much imagination to
> figure out what the two of them are up to.


Oh, thanks, you remind me very important work, that we can't leave in this thread: *Turangalila-Symphonie* by *Olivier Messiaen*...especially 5th movement, in composer's words: "the union of two lovers seen as a transformation on a cosmic scale" and 6th, "the two lovers are enclosed in love's sleep."


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*The most erotic piece ever*

Tristan und Isolde (Wagner) you have two clear Climax there!

Martin Pitchon


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Scriabin*

very erotic. His 3rd symphony and the Poem of Ecstasy! OMG

Martin


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

How about Scriabin's over-the-top, orgasmic "Poem of Ecsatsy". Definitely for mature audiences.
Or the Venusberg music from Wagner's Tannhauser? Salome's Dance from Salome by Richard Strauss, or the whole steamy opera. Or the prelude to Der Rosenkavalier,naughty but nice.
Massenet's opera Thais. (There's an R rated DVD performance from the Teatro La Fenice in Venice on dynamic).


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

DSCH's very descriptive trombone glissandi in Lady Macbeth. Still makes me laugh despite the serious repercussions that followed for the composer.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Vivaldi, Violin Concerto Op. 3/6 in A minor. You can hear him just humping the crap out of those poor orphan ladies..


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Most delicately put, Ravellian! :lol:


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I would say that many of Rossini's operas are very erotic because they simply [**** ****].


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

_Tristan und Isolde_, certainly.
_Carmen_
The duet between the bride and bridegroom from Bach's cantata 140 
Glenville Bantocks _Sappho_


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Wozzeck seen by Calixo Bieito...Is it sexy?






Wow!


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Did my last video win the price? Let me know that, ok?

LOL

Martin


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Or the modern production of DG where the Don goes to "hell" with a bunch of fine women in bikinis...


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

Ravel's Bolero is the cliché sensual/erotic work, but I think his Daphnis et Chloé might in some places beat it when it comes to eroticism. One of the moments is the quasi-famous seductive flute solo, but I don't remember where in the work it appears..


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Do you have a video of this?*

Or the modern production of DG where the Don goes to "hell" with a bunch of fine women in bikinis...

==================================================
We will tell you if these girls are sexy....LOL I thought that in hell the girls were naked.

Martin

P.S. In my video everybody is naked! You have for everybody...See 3 or 2 emails back

Martin


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

Aramis said:


> I would say that many of Rossini's operas are very erotic because they simply [**** ****]


And the winner is...


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Again this guy!*

Try making your own site, hide yourself. Rossini's guy

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*About Rossini*

Rossini was a "bon vivant" who liked good food (caneloni a la Rossini) and had plenty of money because he could make people laugh...and that is what people of all times want...to laugh...you can hate his music or love it...But he was famous and you are not! He had more money than Mozart, Bettehoven and Brahms together...he made people laugh! You can say the same about Bill Gates, do you think he really cares what you think about him?

Be a philosopher...Admire him, laugh also! His barber is quite good! and his William Tell is awesome! (this is considered as an opera seria)


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Kiwipolish*

He says....anything with saxo is erotic....

In Spanish....saxo...sexo (sex)...more or less the same....LOL

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Scriabin's 3rd symphony is plenty of sex! A beautiful piece.

Martin Pitchon


----------



## migrjo (May 10, 2011)

Poulenc's "Concerto for Organ, Strings and Tympani".


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

Danse bacchanale from Saint-Saens' Samson and Delilah, particularly the middle section.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Definitely Khachaturyan's 3rd symphony for organ and I don't know how many trumpets. You're bound to be blown...., well :trp::trp::trp:


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

Rondo said:


> Classical music, period, is for mature audiences.


Disagree. I'm 12.


----------



## Pieck (Jan 12, 2011)

TxllxT said:


> Definitely Khachaturyan's 3rd symphony for organ and I don't know* how many trumpets*. You're bound to be blown...., well :trp::trp::trp:


15 I think


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Pieck said:


> 15 I think


I believe you are correct.

Back on topic: any of Chopin's nocturnes and most of Beethoven's violin sonatas would be perfect for a romantic evening.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Beethoven's Grosse Fugue is positively _carnal_... some might even call it gross.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

I kid you not, I once saw on the radio listings of a newspaper many years ago for a classical music station with the Beethoven symphony no 3 in E flat major listed as the "Erotica" symphony by mistake.


----------



## Ralfy (Jul 19, 2010)

Re: _Bolero_, that reminds me of the movie _10_.


----------



## migrjo (May 10, 2011)

Yes...but you're a MATURE 12! {:-D

(Where's the "DELETE" icon?)


----------



## migrjo (May 10, 2011)

An Die Freude said:


> Disagree. I'm 12.


Yes...but you're a MATURE 12! {:-D


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

migrjo said:


> Yes...but you're a MATURE 12! {:-D


Suppose.


----------



## daspianist (May 13, 2011)

[Perfect for this occasion]


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

A friend of mine once told me he knew an "old gal" who used to do the dirty deed with Bolero playing in the background.


----------



## notesetter (Mar 31, 2011)

Chi_townPhilly said:


> Fun topic...
> 
> Venus from *Holst*'s _The Planets_.


I've heard the term "ecstatic" applied to Venus, as well. Another Holst work that captures this feeling is "Invocation for Cello and Orchestra", though in a different way.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Beethoven - Sonata no. 8 in c minor, glenn gould al piano


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Chloe's dance of supplication, from Daphnese et Chloe by Ravel


----------



## jaimsilva (Jun 1, 2011)

At a first glance (not thinking too much about it):

- Scheherazade, Rimsky-Korsakov
- The Rite of Spring, Stravinsky
- Bachiana Brasileira No.5, Villa-Lobos

and many others depending of curse of my mood


----------



## Sofronitsky (Jun 12, 2011)

Sexiest concerto movement ever written  unless anyone wants to contest me on that..
(first post  )


----------

